# Then VS Now



## longbow

HOW TRUE THIS IS!!!!

Scenario: Jack goes duck hunting before school, pulls into school parking lot with shotgun in gun rack.
1973- Vice Principal comes over, takes a look at Jack's shotgun, goes to his car and gets his to show Jack.
2006- School goes into lock down, FBI called, Jack hauled off to jail and never sees his truck or gun again. Counselors called in for traumatized students and teachers.

Scenario: Johnny and Mark get into a fist fight after school.
1973- Crowd gathers. Mark wins. Johnny and Mark shake hands and end up best friends. Nobody goes to jail, nobody arrested, nobody expelled.
2006- Police called, SWAT team arrives, arrests Johnny and Mark. Charge them with assault, both expelled even though Johnny started it.

Scenario: Jeffrey won't be still in class, disrupts other students.
1973- Jeffrey sent to office and given a good paddling by Principal. Sits still in class. 
2006- Jeffrey given huge doses of Ritalin. Becomes a zombie.. School gets extra money from state because Jeffrey has a disability.

Scenario: Billy breaks a window in his neighbor's car and his Dad gives him a whipping
1973- Billy is more careful next time, grows up normal, goes to college, and becomes a successful businessman.
2006- Billy's Dad is arrested for child abuse. Billy removed to foster care and joins a gang. Billy's sister is told by state psychologist that she remembers being abused herself and their Dad goes to prison. Billy's mom has affair with psychologist.

Scenario: Mark gets a headache and takes some aspirin to school.
1973- Mark shares aspirin with Principal out on the smoking dock.
2006- Police called, Mark expelled from school for drug violations. Car searched for drugs and weapons.

Scenario: Pedro fails high school English.
1973: Pedro goes to summer school, passes English, goes to college.
2006: Pedro's cause is taken up by state. Newspaper articles appear nationall y explaining that teaching English as a requirement for graduation is racist. ACLU files class action lawsuit against state school system and Pedro's English teacher. English banned from core curriculum. Pedro given diploma anyway but ends up mowing lawns for a living because he can't speak English.

Scenario :
Johnny takes apart leftover firecrackers from the 4th of July, puts them in a model airplane paint bottle, blows up a red ant bed.
1973- Ants die.
2006- BATF, Homeland Security, FBI called. Johnny charged with domestic terrorism, FBI investigates parents, siblings removed from home, computers confiscated, Johnny's Dad goes on a terror watch list and is never allowed to fly again.

Scenario: Johnny falls while running during recess and scrapes his knee. He is found crying by his teacher, Mary. Mary, hugs him to comfort him.
1973- In a short time Johnny feel s better and goes on playing.
2006- Mary is accused of being a sexual predator and loses her job. She faces 3 years in State Prison. Johnny undergoes 5 years of therapy


----------



## GaryFish

Just a reminder. This is a humor section. This is too true to be funny. ;-)


----------



## Briar Patch

GaryFish said:


> This is too true to be funny. ;-)


Amen! I can't believe what they used to get away with in 1973, thank goodness these types of situations are handled in a sensible manner nowadays! :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish

Heck, I went to high school in the 80s in small town Idaho. Everybody had a rifle and shotgun in their truck because they were going hunting before/after/on the way to school. And it was OK.


----------



## sharpshooter25

My friends and I always had a gun in our trucks in highschool because you never knew what you were going to see to shoot after school.


----------



## proutdoors

GaryFish said:


> Heck, I went to high school in the 80s in small town Idaho. Everybody had a rifle and shotgun in their truck because they were going hunting before/after/on the way to school. And it was OK.


True enough. I remember many a day dog piling into a buddies truck during lunch to make a quick drive down to the Sevier River hoping to catch a buck our feeding. One friend won the local big buck contest with a buck killed on the way to school. He hung the buck in the ag shop, do that today and all hell would break loose.


----------



## mikevanwilder

I remember no school for the opening of the deer hunt. We would get a 4 day weekend every year. Those were good times.


----------



## Bax*

sharpshooter25 said:


> My friends and I always had a gun in our trucks in highschool because you never knew what you were going to see to shoot after school.


Chaser's dad tells us stories of doing the same thing. And pheasant hunting behind the highschool.

I really envy you guys who grew up then


----------



## Huge29

No mention of seat belts of child seats? Something that was not even available then and is now the law...I don't know how any of you even lived to tell about it. Funny stuff!


----------



## mikevanwilder

Huge29 said:


> No mention of seat belts of child seats? Something that was not even available then and is now the law...I don't know how any of you even lived to tell about it. Funny stuff!


Shoot I used to ride by the rear window on the back seat. I remember if I was to loud my dad would just slam on the brakes and I would fly into the back of the front seats. Now that would be considered child abuse and you would get a ticket for not having your child in a seat belt. :shock:


----------



## Chaser

mikevanwilder said:


> Shoot I used to ride by the rear window on the back seat. I remember if I was to loud my dad would just slam on the brakes and I would fly into the back of the front seats. Now that would be considered child abuse and you would get a ticket for not having your child in a seat belt. :shock:


 -_O-


----------



## Wilford

I am in agreement with being "more safe" where possible. However I remember riding in the back of a pickup on a regular basis. I also remember going on scout and FFA trips in the back of a big grain truck. No one I ever went with got hurt. Perhaps we were just lucky. I do feel we live in an over regulated society these days.


----------

